

Show HN: Color drop animation - professionis
http://codepen.io/wentin/pen/doYyrj

======
jeffhuys
Cool effect, but does not seem to work on Safari (8.0.5, OSX 10.10.3)

------
tomjacobs
Want to show it off on Glitch Club?
[http://glitchclub.com](http://glitchclub.com)

------
professionis
that might be a safari bug on iframe. When open it without the iframe, it
works on safari, link:
[http://codepen.io/wentin/full/doYyrj/](http://codepen.io/wentin/full/doYyrj/)

------
marvel_boy
Nice. But it does not work on Safari. Ok with Chrome.

------
Phogo
Not working in FF 37.0.2 either.

